# Book Review Forum - Input Needed



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 21, 2007)

If you haven't checked out the new movie review forum then please do so.

I'm planning on adding a Book Review forum and I need some input.

I'm thinking of just adding fields for Title, Author, Publisher, Price, and ISBN along with admin way to add a place where the user can buy the book (any other important items). A few questions for the board:

1. Any other important information about the book that should be mandatory or optional fields.
2. Should I have numeric rating criteria? I'm thinking not as they lend themselves to movies but not books perhaps. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 21, 2007)

Numeric rating is good, or maybe stars (5 stars, 4 stars, etc.)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 21, 2007)

joshua said:


> Will there be the ability to put a jpg or png of the book cover?



Yes.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 21, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Numeric rating is good, or maybe stars (5 stars, 4 stars, etc.)



Just a single rating for the overall quality or are there more specific criteria you would want to recommend?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 22, 2007)

Rich,
You should have a format field (Pbk; Hdbk); Sewn/Glued/other, and size (in inches please; i.e. 6x9 etc), and the page total. For me, I would like to see a yes/no on Indices and Bibliographies (libraries and researches look for this). On star ratings, I'd limit it to the rating of the content. The reviewer can address any other matters in the review, like tacky binding, tiny print, etc. 


SemperFideles said:


> Just a single rating for the overall quality or are there more specific criteria you would want to recommend?





SemperFideles said:


> If you haven't checked out the new movie review forum then please do so.
> 
> I'm planning on adding a Book Review forum and I need some input.
> 
> ...


----------

